# are Canadian exchanges considered domestic?



## Travelclam (Dec 7, 2011)

Or international?

i mean i own TS in USA and wants to exchange into a canadian resort.  Is that a domestic exchange or international exchange?

b


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Dec 7, 2011)

*International or Domestic?*

Hello,

Platinum Interchange is in the United States; therefore any exchanges outside the United States are considered International. 
Exchanges to Canada are considered International.

I hope this information help you.

Thank you!!


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 15, 2011)

I just deposited a Canadian timeshare with them and live in Canada.  They said if I take an american timeshare I pay domestic fees but to trade back to Canada I would pay international fees.  I wish they would just lump us together like II but you can't have everthing.  I noticed my timeshare was picked up within days.

Joan


----------

